
A New Era of Mass Surveillance is Emerging Across Europe - open-source-ux
https://www.justsecurity.org/36098/era-mass-surveillance-emerging-europe/
======
dogma1138
Considering most EU nations gladly joined the US surveillance program to spy
on their own citizens and each other they never had a moral leg to stand on,
if anything they were more hypercritical because they criticized while
participating in it.

~~~
cocoa19
I think you meant hypocrite not hypercritical.

~~~
ggame
Could be a hypercritical hypocrite.

It's a common cooccurrence.

------
visarga
We need to become less sensitive to disclosures. Everyone has something
private they don't want shared online.

Also, we need software to protect us from accidental disclosures, implemented
as a browser extension, proxy or filter in the OS (like an antivirus). Privacy
should be made simpler.

~~~
akjainaj
>Everyone has something private they don't want shared online.

So don't post it online to begin with. There are things that simply shouldn't
be posted online under any circumstances.

That doesn't only mean "don't sext", but also, for example, if you're a
corporation or a public entity, don't have personal information stored in a
server that's online unless it's completely necessary, etc.

By having something connected to the internet, someone can make a copy, and
once the copy is made, there's no going back.

~~~
dogma1138
Privacy isn't the level of secrecy it's the agency you have on choosing what
and with whom to share information.

Reducing the ability to share information is just as much a violation of
pricacy as some one "stealing" it and disclosing it them selves.

The problem with Facebook and the likes is that by default anything you post
to them is no longer yours hence no longer private and no matter how much
security options they give you the potential loss of privacy is the same.

One of the major issues with this debate is that people equate anonymity with
privacy and as a positive thing, confuse privacy with secrecy and can't agree
if all they want is effective privacy or principle privacy.

~~~
tjl
Another thing with services like Facebook is that even if you're not on it
officially, you're likely in the database as people will tag you in photos and
have you in their address book. Then, there's other things like their cookies
on web pages around the net.

------
coldcode
Mass surveillance has always been around, it's just that today it's much
easier to do in volume. In the old days the government paid people to collect
and deliver random bits of information which were analyzed by lots of people
and so was prone to errors. Today you can automate all of this and do it
faster.

~~~
mindslight
Hence the "mass".

------
iwlbebnd
People should realize that political solutions have failed spectacularly.

Technical solutions are the only possible answer, that and cultural responses.

Vast state surveillance is made possible by technical expertise. We shouldnt
laud those who assist the government in this task nor in any tasks. We should
shun colleagues who choose to assist the enemies of humanity, those in
positions to hire should not hire those with backgrounds in government and
make it known through back channels that such people are not desirable, that
you will be black balled if choose to assist these heinous entities in their
oppression.

Finally those able and willing should consider other methods of raising the
cost of state surveillance, but openly recommending such things is potentially
a crime in the eyes of the state.

~~~
Inconel
>those in positions to hire should not hire those with backgrounds in
government

I find the revolving door between government and private industry troubling
but I'm not sure it would be a good idea to employ such a ban.

This is obviously very anecdotal but I have two prior service friends, one an
infantry Marine, the other a Navy Cryptologic Technician, and they are the two
most anti war, anti mass surveillance people I know. Far more so than most of
my other friends who don't have any military experience, and my social circle
tends to lean heavily liberal.

~~~
tunap
I concur. Some of the most talented, guv skeptics I have met began their
careers in military roles(eg:education & training). A blanket ban would be no
different than a witch hunt in terms of justice and harm to falsely accused.

